# New Holland 6610S key switch wiring



## bigdave (Jul 6, 2011)

I had to replace the key switch on my 6610S 2 times. The 1st time I went to Tractor Supply & got one like the one on it. It got 4 termials; acc., st., bat., & ign.. The 2nd time I went to a NH dealer. They said I need key switch part #82849085. It got 5 termials; #1, #2, #3, #4, &#5. On the old switch it got a light yellow wire going to Acc. It got a brown wire going to Bat. It got a brown with red stripe wire going to St. It got a big red wire & a yellow with gree stripe wire goin to Ign.. On the new switch termial #1 got a wide connection & a narrow one. On termial #4 it got 2 narrow connection. My problem is where the battery wire, the acc. wire, the starter wire & the ignition wire go to on the new switch. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Big Dave,

My guess is that the current switch that you got from Tractor Supply is for a gas engine, because it has an "ign" terminal, which is for the ignition wire. I think that you have the thermostart wire (big red wire) hooked to the ignition terminal. Do you have two wires going to the ignition terminal?

Your new switch positions are OFF-ACC-ON-HEAT-START(CRANK). Looking at the back of the switch, the terminal numbers going CCW should be 1-5-2-3-4. Heat and start are spring return. Midway through the spring return position is the heat function. Full stroke of the spring return position is the start function. The spring tension is very stiff and sometime hard to tell the heat and crank apart until you install it and feel the difference. Hope this all makes sense to you.

Your P/N 82849085 is correct. I need to Know if your new switch terminals are numbered 1-5-2-3-4 in a CCW direction. If not, I will have to alter the directions below. 

Try connecting your wires to the key switch as follows:

Terminal 1 - Battery - Brown wire. (also connect headlights wire to small blade on terminal 1) 
Terminal 2 - Accessory - Don't know which wire??
Terminal 3 - "Heat" - thermostart (manifold heater) - Heavy red wire 
Terminal 4 - Gauges & Warning Lights. Don't know which wire?? 
Terminal 5 - "Start" - to starter solenoid/safety switch - Brown/red stripe wire 

Two wires left for you to figure out: 1) lite yellow wire, and 2) Yellow with green stripe wire.

Please make certain your tractor is in NEUTRAL with BRAKES SET BEFORE connecting wires in case something screws up....

Your switch positions when you operate the key switch are OFF-ACC-ON-HEAT-START(CRANK).


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I obtained the following from a supplier regarding terminal identification on your key switch:
1- Battery feed into switch, (also headlights connect here) 
2- Accessory wire, 
3- Thermostart, manifold heater, 
4- Gauges illumination, warning lights, 
5- Safety switches & starter solenoid.


----------

